# Free & Worthwhile Online Piano Lessons?



## Wiglaf

Does anybody know of any online piano lessons that are both free and worthwhile? Or is my search in vain...


----------



## PetrB

In vain. 

"Free & Worthwhile Online Piano Lessons" is a perfect storm of an oxymoron.


----------



## Aramis

No online lessons are worthwhile if you want solid fundament for your playing, which only real teacher can give you.


----------

